# Optimus Nvidia card with

## BrummieJim

Hi, 

I'm trying to get my nvidia optimus card working, but after going through all the instructions and following this guide  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/Optimus and the thread here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959568-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

I had it working previously by using a custom .xintrc and a xorg.conf, but following a recent upgrade it's all broken. Can anyone offer any advice?

The error I'm getting is below,

Thanks

James

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ja@Columbian ~ $ glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BrummieJim,

Your xorg.0.log may help.

----------

